# 20% off Purchase peps discount!



## TwisT (Jul 14, 2012)

For today and tomorrow, use promo code "crazydayz" for 20% off your order!


Only at Purchasepeptides​


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 15, 2012)

I am gonna* RUN* this for an undisclosed amount of time. Have fun fella's I am heading to Pittsburgh Thursday for the Teen, Collegiate and Masters Nationals. 


GaryUdit.com :: July 20/21 - 2012 NPC TEEN , COLLEGIATE & MASTERS NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIPS


----------



## TwisT (Jul 16, 2012)

Sale extended through the end of the week


----------

